# Auto Finesse Available at Clean and Shiny



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We hope your all having a great bank holiday weekend :thumb:

We have been stocking up on our Auto Finesse products recently and thought we would share a quick pic with you guys of shelving.

Were now the largest reseller of Auto Finesse in the South of England, if your in need of any items you can grab them on our webstore www.cleanandshiny.co.uk or you can call in to our store in Aldershot to pick them up. (GU12 4SJ)


----------

